# Question to moderators about history



## Tony (Sep 16, 2014)

I am not usually on the Pony Talk because, although I had Shetlands for many years, I no longer do, but have a large herd of miniatures. However, I am going through old pictures, Christmas cards, and magazines from my mother's house, scanning things that I want to keep. I have quite a few pictures that I think would be of interest to those interested in pedigrees, but many are of horses that I do not own, but many that have been dead for decades. I didn't want to take the time to post them if they would be considered a violation of the rule and would be deleted, so wanted to check first.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes You can post them here Tony and I can keep them as a article for reference purposes that would be great!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 21, 2014)

Tony that would be fantastic !

Leeana


----------

